# NCAA Football '06 Week 14



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

*Associated Press Top 25 *

*No. School Record Points Prev* 
1 Ohio State 12-0 1625 1 
2 Southern California 10-1 1540 3 
3 Michigan 11-1 1504 2 
4 Florida 11-1 1441 4 
5 LSU 10-2 1303 9 
6 Louisville 10-1 1241 8 
7 Wisconsin 11-1 1212 10 
8 Arkansas 10-2 1095 5 
8 Oklahoma 10-2 1095 13 
10 Boise State 12-0 1044 12 
11 Auburn 10-2 966 14 
12 Notre Dame 10-2 940 6 
13 Rutgers 10-1 906 15 
14 Virginia Tech 10-2 775 17 
15 West Virginia 9-2 667 7 
16 Wake Forest 10-2 621 20 
17 Tennessee 9-3 542 19 
17 Texas 9-3 542 11 
19 Nebraska 9-3 405 23 
20 Brigham Young 10-2 394 21 
21 California 8-3 367 22 
22 Texas A&M 9-3 318 _ 
23 Georgia Tech 9-3 210 16 
24 Hawaii 10-2 174 25 
25 Boston College 9-3 91 18 

*Others Receiving Votes:* Georgia 44, TCU 31, Oregon St. 17, Penn St. 4, South Florida 4, Maryland 3, South Carolina 3, Houston 1.


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

*Coaches Poll *

*No. School Record Points Prev* 
1 Ohio State 12-0 1575 1 
2 Southern California 10-1 1491 2 
3 Michigan 11-1 1445 3 
4 Florida 11-1 1405 4 
5 LSU 10-2 1255 8 
6 Wisconsin 11-1 1221 9 
7 Louisville 10-1 1169 11 
8 Arkansas 10-2 1042 5 
9 Boise State 12-0 1018 12 
10 Oklahoma 10-2 994 14 
11 Auburn 10-2 985 13 
12 Notre Dame 10-2 928 6 
13 Rutgers 10-1 777 16 
14 Virginia Tech 10-2 744 17 
15 West Virginia 9-2 668 7 
16 Wake Forest 10-2 607 20 
17 Texas 9-3 596 10 
18 Nebraska 9-3 523 19 
19 Tennessee 9-3 434 21 
20 California 8-3 343 22 
21 Brigham Young 10-2 339 23 
22 Georgia Tech 9-3 259 15 
23 Hawaii 10-2 203 25 
24 Texas A&M 9-3 202 NR 
25 Boston College 9-3 138 18 

*Others Receiving Votes:* TCU 41; Houston 19; Oregon State 16; Georgia 15; Penn State 8; Maryland 7; Clemson 6; South Carolina 2.


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

*Harris Poll *

*No. School Record Points Prev *
1 Ohio State 12-0 2850 1 
2 Southern California 10-1 2711 2 
3 Michigan 11-1 2614 3 
4 Florida 11-1 2528 4 
5 LSU 10-2 2294 8 
6 Wisconsin 11-1 2176 9 
7 Louisville 10-1 2175 10 
8 Arkansas 10-2 1890 6 
9 Boise State 12-0 1872 12 
10 Notre Dame 10-2 1765 5 
11 Oklahoma 10-2 1743 14 
12 Auburn 10-2 1680 13 
13 Rutgers 10-1 1558 15 
14 Virginia Tech 10-2 1298 17 
15 West Virginia 9-2 1226 7 
16 Wake Forest 10-2 1071 20 
17 Texas 9-3 945 11 
18 Tennessee 9-3 872 19 
19 Brigham Young 10-2 798 21 
20 Nebraska 9-3 793 22 
21 California 8-3 598 23 
22 Georgia Tech 9-3 439 16 
23 Hawaii 10-2 370 25 
24 Texas A&M 9-3 349 NR 
25 Boston College 9-3 229 18 

*Others Receiving Votes:* TCU 109; Georgia 23; Penn State 15; Oregon State 14; Houston 12; Maryland 12; Clemson 7; South Florida 5; Minnesota 4; Missouri 3; Ohio 1; Rice 1.


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

*Bowl Championship Series Standings* 

*BCS Rank -- Team -- Previous Rank -- BCS Average *
1 Ohio State 1 1.0000  
2 Southern California 3 0.9460  
3 Michigan 2 0.9216 
4 Florida 4 0.8897 
5 LSU 10 0.8106  
6 Louisville 9 0.7618  
7 Wisconsin 8 0.7096  
8 Boise State 11 0.6744  
9 Arkansas 6 0.6616 
10 Notre Dame 5 0.6262 1 
11 Auburn 12 0.6183 
12 Oklahoma 15 0.5509 
13 Rutgers 14 0.5500 
14 Virginia Tech 17 0.4426 
15 West Virginia 7 0.4014 
16 Tennessee 20 0.3705 
17 Wake Forest 21 0.3471 
18 California 19 0.3192 
19 Texas 13 0.2967 
20 Nebraska 22 0.2268 
21 Brigham Young 23 0.1917 
22 Georgia Tech 16 0.1195 
23 Texas A&M NR 0.0969 
24 Oregon State NR 0.0950 
25 Hawaii NR 0.0862


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

*WEEK 14*

*Thursday, Nov. 30* 
*MAC Campionship Game*
Central Michigan @ Ohio ESPN 7:30 pm 

*Friday, Dec. 1* 
*Conference USA Championship Game*
Southern Mississippi @ Houston   8:00 pm 

*Saturday, Dec. 2* 
Connecticut @ Louisville ESPN 12:00 pm 
San Diego @ Monmouth (NJ)   12:00 pm
*ACC Championship Game* 
Wake Forest @ Georgia Tech   1:00 pm 
Alcorn State @ Grambling   2:00 pm 
Army @ Navy CBS  2:30 pm 
New Hampshire @ Massachusetts   2:30 pm 
Southern Illinois @ Montana   2:30 pm 
Louisiana Tech @ New Mexico State   3:00 pm 
Stanford @ California FOX 3:00 pm 
Air Force @ TCU CSTV  3:30 pm 
Fresno State @ San Jose State   4:00 pm 
Montana State @ Appalachian State   4:00 pm 
Southern California @ UCLA ABC 4:30 pm 
Louisiana-Monroe @ La.-Lafayette   5:00 pm 
*SEC Championship Game*
Arkansas @ Florida CBS  6:00 pm 
Illinois State @ Youngstown State   6:00 pm 
Troy @ Florida International   7:00 pm 
Rutgers @ West Virginia   7:45 pm 
Colorado State @ San Diego State   8:00 pm
*Big 12 Championship Game* 
Nebraska @ Oklahoma   8:00 pm 
Oregon State @ Hawaii   11:59 pm 

*Sunday, Dec. 3* 
Alcorn State @ Grambling   2:00 pm

_BCS Implications_


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 27, 2006)

Go Ucla :d


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

Yea, I'm a Bruins fan this week.


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

Stranger things have happened!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2006)

Go USC!   Am I nuts? After watching USC demolish Notre Dame the other night, I should be pullng for Blue.

But I'm not. Michigan had their chance and they lost. As a Buckeye fan what could possibly be a better end to the year? First OSU comes out in the preseason polls at number 1. When I heard that a big smile came across my face.... Then I realized how difficult it would be to maintain number 1 throughout the year. One look at the number 2's during the season proves that. But they did it!

Then came the 1 vs 2 AT Texas. Convincing win. Next big game was the big match up AT Iowa... another convincing win. Then they beat Michigan AGAIN. All of Troy Smith's biggest games in his career, are the biggest games he has played in. That is incredible when you think about it.

So what a fitting finish to play USC, the best college team of the last 3-4 years. Plus old timers like myself remember the old Big Ten vs Pac Ten Rose Bowls, when those USC teams owned Ohio State.


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Go USC!   Am I nuts? After watching USC demolish Notre Dame the other night, I should be pullng for Blue.
> 
> But I'm not. Michigan had their chance and they lost. As a Buckeye fan what could possibly be a better end to the year? First OSU comes out in the preseason polls at number 1. When I heard that a big smile came across my face.... Then I realized how difficult it would be to maintain number 1 throughout the year. One look at the number 2's during the season proves that. But they did it!
> 
> ...



If OSU plays USC and wins, they will have beaten the #2 team twice (Michigan, USC) and the #3 team (Texas) in the same season. I wonder if that has ever happened.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

I believe Texas was number 2 at the time


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I believe Texas was number 2 at the time



You know, I thought that too, but this is what i found for rankings.

AP Top 25: Week 1 


Records through Sun Aug 20, 2006 
 AP Top 25 Ranking 
 Rank Team Record Pts Last Week 
 1. Ohio State (35)  (0-0) 1558 NR 
 2. Notre Dame (10)  (0-0) 1470 NR 
 3. Texas (8)  (0-0) 1411 NR 
 4. Auburn (3)  (0-0) 1395 NR 
 5. West Virginia (6)  (0-0) 1354 NR


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, how in the fuck does Notre Dame drop to 12th when their only 2 losses are to the #2 and #3 teams in the nation? Polls are retarded.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

They played in week 2:


Week 2 AP Top 25
 1. Ohio State (39) 1-0 1,568
 2. Texas (7) 1-0 1,453
 3. USC (3) 1-0 1,410
 4. Notre Dame (8) 1-0 1,408
 4. Auburn (3) 1-0 1,408
 6. West Virginia (5) 1-0 1,356
 7. Florida 1-0 1,191
 8. LSU 1-0 1,185
 9. Florida State 1-0 1,130
10. Michigan 1-0 841
11. Tennessee 1-0 839
12. Georgia 1-0 836
13. Louisville 1-0 820
14. Iowa 1-0 800
15. Oklahoma 1-0 725
16. Virginia Tech 1-0 673
17. Miami (FL) 0-1 624
18. Clemson 1-0 564
19. Penn State 1-0 467
20. Oregon 1-0 436
21. Nebraska 1-0 358
22. California 0-1 212
23. TCU 1-0 198
24. Texas Tech 1-0 196
25. Arizona State 1-0 134


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> OK, how in the fuck does Notre Dame drop to 12th when their only 2 losses are to the #2 and #3 teams in the nation? Polls are retarded.



They got shat on both times...


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

ND's close game against GT in week 1 was what knocked them back to 4 nut


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

goandykid said:


> ND's close game against GT in week 1 was what knocked them back to 4 nut



Now I remember, and the win over Penn State jumped back 2.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 27, 2006)

goandykid said:


> They played in week 2:
> 
> 
> Week 2 AP Top 25
> ...


 
Which means there is a serious flaw in the system. A group of humans said that Michigan was #10. They were obviously wrong, now that they are the #3 team in the nation. So in essence, Notre Dame really lost to the #2 and #3 teams in the nation, not a #10 team. Notre Dame would mop the fucking floor with #10 Boise State. Just ridiculous. There is no way to really know what a team is "Ranked" until they play all their games....


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> OK, how in the fuck does Notre Dame drop to 12th when their only 2 losses are to the #2 and #3 teams in the nation? Polls are retarded.



Last 4 losses are to USC, Michigan, OSU, USC... pretty crazy.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes but by now they are supposed to have seen all that. They ahve incorporated Michigan's new rank into ND's current rank. UM and USC took a shit on ND, and ND didnt play anyone besides those two. They are lucky to be number 10, number 11 Auburn would mop the floor with them.


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Yes but by now they are supposed to have seen all that. They ahve incorporated Michigan's new rank into ND's current rank. UM and USC took a shit on ND, and ND didnt play anyone besides those two. They are lucky to be number 10, number 11 Auburn would mop the floor with them.



2nd most wins in college football against winning teams, thats a pretty tough schedule.


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

And, Michigan best accomplishment this year... a loss to OSU!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

Sept. 2, 2006	at Georgia Tech (ABC)	W	14-10	1-0	-3.5
Sept. 9, 2006	Penn State (NBC)	W	41-17	2-0	-4
Sept. 16, 2006	Michigan (NBC)	L	47-21	2-1	-3
Sept. 23, 2006	at Michigan State (ABC)	W	40-37	3-1	even
Sept. 30, 2006	Purdue (NBC)	W	35-21	4-1	-8
Oct. 7, 2006	Stanford (NBC)	W	31-10	5-1	-29.5
Oct. 21, 2006	UCLA (NBC)	W	20-17	6-1	-12.5
Oct. 28, 2006	at Navy1 (CBS)	W	38-14	7-1 (1-0)	-13.5
Nov. 4, 2006	North Carolina (NBC)	W	45-26	8-1	-24.5
Nov. 11, 2006	at Air Force (CSTV)	W	39-17	9-1	-11.5
Nov. 18, 2006	Army (NBC)	W	41-9	10-1 (2-0)	-29
Nov. 25, 2006	at Southern Cal (ABC)	L	44-24


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

ND showed they don't deserve to be anywhere near the top 3 of Michigan USC and OSU


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 27, 2006)

the nut said:


> Last 4 losses are to USC, Michigan, OSU, USC... pretty crazy.


 
Exactly my point, and I'm in no way a ND fan. Any poll taken before thanksgiving is pure speculation, and to take into account that ND lost to a "#10" ranked team is pure bullshit. And how can you justify Arkansas being ranked #8 when they lost to USC and a lesser team than Michigan? Grrrr....


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

ARk had a tougher schedule and met most of their spreads


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 27, 2006)

goandykid said:


> ARk had a tougher schedule and met most of their spreads


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

Check it before you roll those miniature eyes at me


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

I would put Arkansas ahead of ND, SEC toughest conference hands down... that's why I say Florida is #3.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

ARK played - Both USC's, Bama, Auburn, Ole Miss, Tenn, LSU, and is about to play Florida


That is infinitely harder than ND's


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 27, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Check it before you roll those miniature eyes at me


----------



## goandykid (Nov 27, 2006)

I wouldnt put Florida at 3 the way theyve been playing recently, but if they beat Arkansas I wouldnt be surprised if they went to 3...UM and Florida in a bowl?


----------



## the nut (Nov 27, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I wouldnt put Florida at 3 the way theyve been playing recently, but if they beat Arkansas I wouldnt be surprised if they went to 3...UM and Florida in a bowl?



I'd like to see that... would answer a lot of questions.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 27, 2006)

the nut said:


> I'd like to see that... would answer a lot of questions.


 
Sure would.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 2, 2006)

They jsut showed on today's ESPN the difference between FL, UM, and USC

Michigan - played 3 teams in top 25 on defense, 3rd overall schedule rank based on opponents winning pct

USC, 0 teams in top 25 on defense including 5 in the bottom 80, and the 5th overall schedule rank.


What was that?


----------



## the nut (Dec 2, 2006)

goandykid said:


> They jsut showed on today's ESPN the difference between FL, UM, and USC
> 
> Michigan - played 3 teams in top 25 on defense, 3rd overall schedule rank based on opponents winning pct
> 
> ...


 
Michigan's opponents' winning % 57.9 (84-61) (padded by loss to 12 win OSU)
USC opponents' winning % 59.2 (77-53) If they beat UCLA 58.4% (83-59)

Wins over teams with winning records:
Michigan  4
USC  7 (top in nation by 2)

Quality wins: 
Michigan:    ND, Wisconsin, Penn State
USC:          Arkansas, Nebraska, Cal, ND


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

What do you guys thing?  If UCLA can beat USC, Michigan gets a re-match with OSU?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2006)

A lot depends on if Florida can win the SEC Championship tonight, and by how much.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2006)

OMG.  Booty throws an INT.  USC is going down.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

Mich vs. OSU

THE REMATCH


It could happen!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

Holy Crap!!  What a terrible play.  that punt returner should be shot!


Either way...I think FSU has showen that they are not a great team today, even if they win.  I think they should not play for a national title.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2006)

Go Blue !!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2006)

So will the Gators get the #2 spot.  They had the tougher schedule?


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

Nope, Go Blue.

Bout time people got off USC's dick, they were overrated from the start.

I hate to say I told you so, Looking forward to the rematch.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

Shame Rutgers lost


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Nope, Go Blue.
> 
> Bout time people got off USC's dick, they were overrated from the start.
> 
> I hate to say I told you so, Looking forward to the rematch.



I hope so too, but if you base it off of toughness of schedule then Gators get it hands down.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I hope so too, but if you base it off of toughness of schedule then Gators get it hands down.



Yep, but quality of play and each's one loss goes to Michigan hands down.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2006)

Of course quality of play goes to michigan, they had an easier schedule.

What was Auburns rank when Florida lost to them?  And they lost in the middle of the schedule, not at the end of the season (most crucial time)


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

It depends on Auburns rank now, and beyond the easier schedule (by only 2 rankings overall mind you, the actual quality of play is considered higher. Fewer mistakes, larger leads, no close games.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mchigans Games

09/02VanderbiltW 27-7
09/09C MichiganW 41-17
09/16at #2 N DameW 47-21
09/23WisconsinW 27-13
09/30at MinnesotaW 28-14
10/07Mich StW 31-13
10/14at Penn StateW 17-10
10/21IowaW 20-6
10/28N'westernW 17-3
11/04Ball StW 34-26
11/11at IndianaW 34-3
11/18at #1 Ohio StL 42-39


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2006)

Florida's Games

09/02So MissW 34-7
09/09C FloridaW 42-0
09/16at #13 TennesseeW 21-20
09/23KentuckyW 26-7
09/30AlabamaW 28-13
10/07#9 LSUW 23-10
10/14at #11 AuburnL 27-17
10/28at GeorgiaW 21-14
11/04at VanderbiltW 25-19
11/11S CarolinaW 17-16
11/18W CarolinaW 62-0
11/25at Florida StW 21-14
12/02#8 ArkansasW 38-28


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

Florida - 5 games decided by 7 points or less, their loss by 10

Michigan - 2 games, a win over Penn State and a 3 point loss to OSU.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2006)

Florida 5-1 vs top 30
Michigan 3-1 vs top 30

Florida 2-0 vs top 10
Michigan 0-1 vs top 10


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Florida - 5 games decided by 7 points or less, their loss by 10
> 
> Michigan - 2 games, a win over Penn State and a 3 point loss to OSU.



and Mich. had a win over 10-1 Wisconson, who played great this year.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

coaches poll 

1. Ohio State (62) 12-0 1,550 
2. Florida 12-1 1,470 
3. Michigan 11-1 1,444


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

Ap 
1. Ohio State (65) 12-0 1625 1 
2. Florida 12-1 1529 4 
3. Michigan 11-1 1526 3


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

Fuck. If Michigan had played this week, even a bottom feeder team, I feel like we'd be ahead of Florida in those polls. Stop riding the UF train.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2006)

Why is it riding the uf train.  They have just as much reason to be there.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Why is it riding the uf train.  They have just as much reason to be there.



Somebody's thinking with their heart first.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

The way I see it is there are 3 teams that have a legitimate claim to playing in that championship game. Florida, Boise State and Louisville... all three won their conference championship, and had 1 or less loss. Michigan may be the 2nd best team in the country, but they had the unfortunate (if you're a Wolverine fan) luck of having the best team in the country in their conference.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

Florida vaults to No. 2 in BCS, will play Ohio State for national title, USC likely to face Michigan in the Rose Bowl.

By Chris Dufresne, Times Staff Writer
12:54 PM PST, December 3, 2006 


BCS Worthy

There isn't going to be a rematch. No. 1 Ohio State will play No. 2 Florida, not Michigan, for the Bowl Championship Series national title on Jan. 8 in Glendale, Ariz. According to a BCS source, Florida moved from fourth to second today ahead of No. 3 Michigan in the final BCS standings.An official announcement will come this evening in a televised unveiling on Fox.

The news means that USC will play Michigan, not Louisiana State, in the Rose Bowl on Jan. 1. LSU had pre-sold more than 42,000 tickets in advance of making its first-ever Rose Bowl appearance, but UCLA's upset win over previously No. 2 USC on Saturday, coupled with Florida's win over Arkansas in the Southeastern Conference championship game, changed the final pairings.

The BCS bowl lineup is now expected to be:

Rose: USC vs. Michigan.

Sugar: Notre Dame vs. LSU.

Orange: Louisville vs. Wake Forest.

Fiesta: Oklahoma vs. Boise State.

Florida's jump over No. 3 Michigan, which was idle Saturday and has not played since a three-point loss to No. 1 Ohio State on Nov. 18, likely will cause more uproar in BCS circles.

This will mark the fifth time in the nine-year history of the BCS that there has been controversy involving the title-game participants.

In the end, enough voters in the Harris Interactive and USA Today coaches' polls moved Florida to No. 2, ahead of Michigan, on their final ballots.

Ohio State Coach Jim Tressel released a statement today saying he did not vote in the final coaches' poll to avoid the perception of a conflict of interest. "After consultation with my director of athletics, Gene Smith, and based on our unique position in the BCS standings, I believe it is only fair that we not participate (in) the final poll," Tressel said in a statement.

Michigan and Florida each finished the regular season with one loss, on the road. Michigan was 11-1 with its defeat at Ohio State, while 12-1 Florida lost at Auburn.

Florida picked up 66 points on Michigan in the coaches' poll and finished with a 26-point advantage.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

the nut said:


> The way I see it is there are 3 teams that have a legitimate claim to playing in that championship game. Florida, Boise State and Louisville... all three won their conference championship, and had 1 or less loss. Michigan may be the 2nd best team in the country, but they had the unfortunate (if you're a Wolverine fan) luck of having the best team in the country in their conference.



I dont think the conference championship should count as anything more than another game and schedule booster. It's a title that is supposed to have no effect on the Championship Game, don't bring it up.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I dont think the conference championship should count as anything more than another game and schedule booster. It's a title that is supposed to have no effect on the Championship Game, don't bring it up.




I disagree with that. As long as their is no playoff system, it's got to count for something. I think most voters saw that, and that's is why Florida was moved to #2.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

It is supposed to have no play on the BCS rankings. The Big 10 doesnt even have a Championship game. Oh, and about USC...

I told you so


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

Jim Tressell is a class act.  If the tables were turned, you can bet your ass Lloyd Carr would have voted to keep Ohio State out of a rematch.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Jim Tressell is a class act.  If the tables were turned, you can bet your ass Lloyd Carr would have voted to keep Ohio State out of a rematch.



You're funny.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Jim Tressell is a class act.  If the tables were turned, you can bet your ass Lloyd Carr would have voted to keep Ohio State out of a rematch.



Wouldn't he want to play them again, so they get the win?


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Jim Tressell is a class act.  If the tables were turned, you can bet your ass Lloyd Carr would have voted to keep Ohio State out of a rematch.



He voted for UM? Just like that class act did earlier to Texas right? Nope. Class act my ass. Plus when he was caught violating those NCAA rules a couple years back. Class out the ass. Yep.

"Ohio State coach Jim Tressel told reporters at his weekly media luncheon he voted Saturday opponent Texas No. 1 in the USA TODAY Coaches' Poll. However, Tressel's official ballot on record at USA TODAY shows he did not vote for the Longhorns as No. 1.

USA TODAY's policy is that when a vote is made public and the paper knows it to be inaccurate, then USA TODAY, in its oversight role as administrator of the poll, will set the record straight to protect the integrity of the poll, according to Jim Welch, deputy managing editor for sports. The newspaper's policy is to not reveal coaches' ballots, except in the final regular-season poll under an agreement with the American Football Coaches Association."

He voted for OSU.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

the nut said:


> Wouldn't he want to play them again, so they get the win?


Exactly.  Florida is tough.  We KNOW we can handle Michigan  .

 goandykid.  It would be very tough to beat Michigan again....


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> He voted for UM? Just like that class act did earlier to Texas right? Nope. Class act my ass. Plus when he was caught violating those NCAA rules a couple years back. Class out the ass. Yep.
> 
> "Ohio State coach Jim Tressel told reporters at his weekly media luncheon he voted Saturday opponent Texas No. 1 in the USA TODAY Coaches' Poll. However, Tressel's official ballot on record at USA TODAY shows he did not vote for the Longhorns as No. 1.
> 
> ...



He should run for congress.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> He voted for UM? Just like that class act did earlier to Texas right? Nope. Class act my ass. Plus when he was caught violating those NCAA rules a couple years back. Class out the ass. Yep.
> 
> "Ohio State coach Jim Tressel told reporters at his weekly media luncheon he voted Saturday opponent Texas No. 1 in the USA TODAY Coaches' Poll. However, Tressel's official ballot on record at USA TODAY shows he did not vote for the Longhorns as No. 1.
> 
> ...


Ok, how about Lloyd Carr in the officials ear the whole fucking game trying to intimidate.  YES Tressell is a class act.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ok, how about Lloyd Carr in the officials ear the whole fucking game trying to intimidate.  YES Tressell is a class act.



Tressell rocks the sweater vest!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

The Mr Rogers look is in .


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2006)

tis the gators


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I think it is completely messed up that Florida has been said to be not even in the running (for the most part, compared to USC and Michigan) and they beat Arkansas pretty handly and all of a sudden they leap frog Michigan, thats just ridiculous imo. Of course thats all college football is, a bunch of opinions. The best team doesnt always come out on top.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

goandykid said:


> It is supposed to have no play on the BCS rankings. The Big 10 doesnt even have a Championship game. Oh, and about USC...
> 
> I told you so



Big Ten champion is decided in regular season. Your boys will have their chance to prove how overrated USC is.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> I think it is completely messed up that Florida has been said to be not even in the running (for the most part, compared to USC and Michigan) and they beat Arkansas pretty handly and all of a sudden they leap frog Michigan, thats just ridiculous imo. Of course thats all college football is, a bunch of opinions. The best team doesnt always come out on top.




Florida was always in the running, just the USC/ Michigan Hype overshadowed there existence.

Florida had a heck a run to get there.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> I think it is completely messed up that Florida has been said to be not even in the running (for the most part, compared to USC and Michigan) and they beat Arkansas pretty handly and all of a sudden they leap frog Michigan, thats just ridiculous imo. Of course thats all college football is, a bunch of opinions. The best team doesnt always come out on top.



You cannot listen to commentators about who is best. They can say all they want, but they have no idea how the coaches will vote. Herbstreit, a big ten guy, and company all year said Florida had no style points and what not. All that matters is wins, losses and opponents. Bottom line.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

Bottom line is Florida deserves the shot. Michigan had their chance. Case closed.  See you in Glendale.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

JD you a Ohio fan right?


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

Just ordered my Sugar Bowl tickets... $500 to watch my Irish get their asses kicked. Awesome!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> JD you a Ohio fan right?


Definitely, and that is Ohio STATE (Ohio is a small school in Athens).

I hate to tell you Michigan fans, but everyone else in the country felt Michigan had their chance and nows it's Florida's turn.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Bottom line is Florida deserves the shot. Michigan had their chance. Case closed.  See you in Glendale.



I wonder how I can get tickets to Cardinal Stadium for that?  I wonder what they would cost?


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

And Boise State has their chance to show they belong. I hope they win and give voters some more headaches.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I wonder how I can get tickets to Cardinal Stadium for that?  I wonder what they would cost?



Good Luck... http://www.ticketliquidator.com/tix/tickets.aspx?evtid=395048&utm_source=google&utm_medium=ppc&utm_content=bcs+championship&gclid=cisyhf_x94gcfswafqodkmezpa


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

the nut said:


> And Boise State has their chance to show they belong. I hope they win and give voters some more headaches.


 Exactly.  Go Boise State!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I wonder how I can get tickets to Cardinal Stadium for that? I wonder what they would cost?


If I get tickets can I stay with you and GG?


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Definitely, and that is Ohio STATE (Ohio is a small school in Athens).
> 
> I hate to tell you Michigan fans, but everyone else in the country felt Michigan had their chance and nows it's Florida's turn.




Yeah I know the difference between the 2... 


So what your saying is you are scared to play Michigan again huh?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> If I get tickets can I stay with you and GG?



anything for an OSU fan.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's some reasonably priced tickets for the championship game.

Scroll down to the bottom and look at the prices!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> So what your saying is you are scared to play Michigan again huh?


No way ....  Florida will be tougher competition.  OSU is 5-1 against Lloyd since Tressel took over, and more then likely would be 6 and 1


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2006)

the nut said:


> Here's some reasonably priced tickets for the championship game.
> 
> Scroll down to the bottom and look at the prices!



yea....i am pretty much not going.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

How can the competition be any tougher than a 42-39 game?


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

I have nothing against Michigan, but how gay would it be if they got the rematch and didn't win.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

This is true. I dont even like Michigan! I just like to play devils advocate.


----------



## the nut (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't we all.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> How can the competition be any tougher than a 42-39 game?


I was joking  .  But a rematch would have made that awesome game meaningless.  One thing is for sure, the BCS system is a joke.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ok, how about Lloyd Carr in the officials ear the whole fucking game trying to intimidate.  YES Tressell is a class act.



Oh, I forgot that yelling at officials was the same as lying to the media and violating NCAA rules. Oh, my fault, you're right. Class.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Definitely, and that is Ohio STATE (Ohio is a small school in Athens).
> 
> I hate to tell you Michigan fans, but everyone else in the country felt Michigan had their chance and nows it's Florida's turn.



More than half the people on espn.com voted for a rematch, you're points are all jokes.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> How can the competition be any tougher than a 42-39 game?



Let's not forget that it'll be on a neutral field. Even if this was two SEC teams, after a game like that I'd still like to see the rematch if they were obviously the best 2 in the country. Urban Minor is a bitch for campaigning for his team all week when Lloyd Carr, a real class act, didn't lash back at any of Minor's statements.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

the nut said:


> I have nothing against Michigan, but how gay would it be if they got the rematch and didn't win.



Agreed. And yes, I am looking forward to showing you how overhyped USC was.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

the nut said:


> You cannot listen to commentators about who is best. They can say all they want, but they have no idea how the coaches will vote. Herbstreit, a big ten guy, and company all year said Florida had no style points and what not. All that matters is wins, losses and opponents. Bottom line.



Herb's a joke.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I think it is completely messed up that Florida has been said to be not even in the running (for the most part, compared to USC and Michigan) and they beat Arkansas pretty handly and all of a sudden they leap frog Michigan, thats just ridiculous imo. Of course thats all college football is, a bunch of opinions. The best team doesnt always come out on top.



Alot of people think that if Michigan had played this week and reminded people of their play, theyd be number 2 right now. Florida jumped from something like .880 to .945. Granted that they had a good run, but they are not the second best in the country and people shouldnt have voted against the rematch, they shouldve voted for the 2 best teams, as their job req is.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was joking  .  But a rematch would have made that awesome game meaningless.  One thing is for sure, the BCS system is a joke.



Agreed. I'll be a big 10 fan come Jan 8th...

















I hope your tv reception is staticky.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> How can the competition be any tougher than a 42-39 game?


 
If they had lost 42-39


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2006)

Florida won the SEC. Tougher conference, more quality wins. They HAD to be the team to play Ohio State. It sucks for Michigan though.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2006)

goandykid said:


> More than half the people on espn.com voted for a rematch, you're points are all jokes.


 
That poll notwithstanding, most people do think Michigan had their shot and Florida should go.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I think it is completely messed up that Florida has been said to be not even in the running (for the most part, compared to USC and Michigan) and they beat Arkansas pretty handly and all of a sudden they leap frog Michigan, thats just ridiculous imo. Of course thats all college football is, a bunch of opinions. The best team doesnt always come out on top.


 
Florida's schedule was BRUTAL. They play in arguably the best conference and undeniably stronger conference than the Big 10. Then add FSU and the SEC Championship game and Florida has been through HELL. Their record is much more impressive than Michigans.

The only thing in Michigan's favor is their one loss is a "better loss" than Florida's. However, Florida was one somewhat questionable call away from winning that game too.

It's Florida and should be.

(I am an ACC guy, so I hate giving props to the SEC)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

goandykid said:


> He voted for UM? Just like that class act did earlier to Texas right? Nope. Class act my ass. Plus when he was caught violating those NCAA rules a couple years back. Class out the ass. Yep.
> 
> "Ohio State coach Jim Tressel told reporters at his weekly media luncheon he voted Saturday opponent Texas No. 1 in the USA TODAY Coaches' Poll. However, Tressel's official ballot on record at USA TODAY shows he did not vote for the Longhorns as No. 1.
> 
> ...


 
Love the way you left out the next two paragraphs of that story. Yeah I'm sure it was a huge conspiracy and cover up on Tressell's part  .

_USA TODAY editors became aware of the quotes when a story appeared on Gannett News Service by The (Mansfield, Ohio) News Journal quoting Tressel at the luncheon saying he voted the Longhorns No. 1 because "I think they deserve that." A transcript on the Ohio State athletics website confirmed Tressel's words, including him saying, "I've got them ranked No. 1 on our ballot." Ohio State is No. 1 with 41 first-place votes, Texas No. 2 with 14._

_Stan Jefferson, OSU director of player development, told The News Journal the Texas vote was a case of miscommunication between Tressel and him: "When it came time to vote on the preseason poll, we voted Texas No. 1 and us No. 3 after talking about it as a staff. When I called in his poll (Tuesday), he did not tell me to put Ohio State No. 1. I put that down because we were No. 1 in the preseason poll. ... I did not have time to get with him (Tuesday) before the press conference. It was an honest mistake on our part. It was not meant as a psychological ploy."_
_A coach can have another person call in his vote as long as the head coach is the one making the selections._


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Oh, I forgot that yelling at officials was the same as lying to the media and violating NCAA rules. Oh, my fault, you're right. Class.


Constantly jawing in an officials ear is completely legit..... it just doesn't show much class, and he does that all the time.

I will agree that Carr did show class by not making comments when the Florida coach was lobbying for his Gators.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Herb's a joke.


Herb was saying on ESPN before the announcement that Michigan should get the rematch...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Agreed. I'll be a big 10 fan come Jan 8th...
> 
> 
> I hope your tv reception is staticky.


Ditto, except I hope your reception is great so you can see those Buckeyes nice and clear . 

I always route for the Big Ten come bowl time.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 4, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Florida's schedule was BRUTAL. They play in arguably the best conference and undeniably stronger conference than the Big 10. Then add FSU and the SEC Championship game and Florida has been through HELL. Their record is much more impressive than Michigans.
> 
> The only thing in Michigan's favor is their one loss is a "better loss" than Florida's. However, Florida was one somewhat questionable call away from winning that game too.
> 
> It's Florida and should be.



I am a Michigan fan, but this is my point of view as well.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Herb was saying on ESPN before the announcement that Michigan should get the rematch...



I know, he's still a joke. He wants Tressel's dick.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

Pepper said:


> Florida's schedule was BRUTAL. They play in arguably the best conference and undeniably stronger conference than the Big 10. Then add FSU and the SEC Championship game and Florida has been through HELL. Their record is much more impressive than Michigans.
> 
> The only thing in Michigan's favor is their one loss is a "better loss" than Florida's. However, Florida was one somewhat questionable call away from winning that game too.
> 
> ...



Michigan 2-1 vs top 25 teams

Florida 3-1 vs top 25 teams

Doesnt seem that big of a difference to me....

Oh yea, all three of Michigan's games came against not only top 25 but all were ranked in top 10. (number 10 ND, A stomping of Number 7 Wisc, and OSU)


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

Pepper said:


> That poll notwithstanding, most people do think Michigan had their shot and Florida should go.



Is that a joke? I'm Pepper, lets say that a poll of half a million people doesnt count for shit and that my opinion is ofcourse what the rest of the country wants. Submit a link Pepper.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Constantly jawing in an officials ear is completely legit..... it just doesn't show much class, and he does that all the time.
> 
> I will agree that Carr did show class by not making comments when the Florida coach was lobbying for his Gators.



Tressel never yells?


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Love the way you left out the next two paragraphs of that story. Yeah I'm sure it was a huge conspiracy and cover up on Tressell's part  .
> 
> _USA TODAY editors became aware of the quotes when a story appeared on Gannett News Service by The (Mansfield, Ohio) News Journal quoting Tressel at the luncheon saying he voted the Longhorns No. 1 because "I think they deserve that." A transcript on the Ohio State athletics website confirmed Tressel's words, including him saying, "I've got them ranked No. 1 on our ballot." Ohio State is No. 1 with 41 first-place votes, Texas No. 2 with 14._
> 
> ...



BZZZZZT! You left out the kicker. It was Tressell's signature on the mailed ballot.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Is that a joke? I'm Pepper, lets say that a poll of half a million people doesnt count for shit and that my opinion is ofcourse what the rest of the country wants. Submit a link Pepper.


 
No link. I have just not heard many people outside of Michigan claiming Michigan deserved a second shot. You can get pissy if you want, but most think justice was done here.

And..if you think that ESPN poll is at all scientific, I can't tell you how many times Clemson fans has posted links on message boards etc to drum up votes. Those media outlet polls are jokes.


----------



## the nut (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's how they break down... 

*Opponents winning %* 
Michigan 57.9% (84-61)
Florida 60.0% (87-58)

*Record Vs. Bowl-Eligable Teams*
Michigan 6-1
Florida 9-1 (only 2 games against bowl-ineligable teams)

*Record Vs. Current BCS Top 10*
Michigan 1-1
Florida 1-1

*Record Vs. Current BCS Top 25*
Michigan 2-1
Florida 3-1

Loyd Carr can say all he wants about the BCS, but Florida finished 2nd in every human poll. I believe they were tied in the computer polls and the coaches poll put Florida over the hump. 

On sporstcenter this morning they showed their poll about the rematch. It was 51% - 49% Florida, Michigan won more states. If it was a presidential election Michigan would be in . 

Andy, I don't think it's as obvious to as many people as you think that Michigan is clearly the 2nd best team in the country. There is , however, a consensus that the SEC is the best conference in the country, 9 Bowl eligable teams is ridiculous. For Florida to come out of that conference with 1 loss is huge.


----------



## the nut (Dec 4, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Michigan 2-1 vs top 25 teams
> 
> Florida 3-1 vs top 25 teams
> 
> ...



Incorrect, ND is 11 or 12 depending on which poll you are going by.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

the nut said:


> Incorrect, ND is 11 or 12 depending on which poll you are going by.



Forgive me, top 11.


----------



## the nut (Dec 4, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Forgive me, top 11.



All is forgiven.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 4, 2006)

the nut said:


> All is forgiven.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I know, he's still a joke. He wants Tressel's dick.


Real mature statement.  I could say Desmond Howard wants.... but I ain't gonna say it  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Tressel never yells?


Of course he does. But Tressell doesn't walk up and down the sideline the whole game trying to 'work' the officials. If Carr REALLY had confidence in his team he would be 'coaching', not trying to intimidate the officials.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

Get over it dude.  Maybe I'm missing something, but IF Michigan rolls over USC, AND Ohio State loses a unimpressive game by a few points to Florida, I THINK Blue will win the Nat'l Championship.  Why not focus on that instead of pissing into the wind?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> IF Michigan rolls over USC, AND Ohio State loses a unimpressive game by a few points to Florida, I THINK Blue will win the Nat'l Championship. Why not focus on that instead of pissing into the wind?


Am I right about that, or is it a done deal? In the BCS title game is the winner #1, and loser #2 no matter what?


----------



## the nut (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Am I right about that, or is it a done deal? In the BCS title game is the winner #1, and loser #2 no matter what?



Since they are 1 and 2 in all polls, the champion will be the winner of the Championship game. The loser doesn't necessarily drop to only #2. In this case Michigan will be #2 if they beat USC and OSU beats Florida.


----------



## the nut (Dec 4, 2006)

Since 1998, there has only been one split national champion. That was in 2003 when LSU beat Oklahoma in the BCS championship game. USC was number one in every human poll, but was shut out of the BCS championship game(Oklahoma and LSU were one and two in the Harris and computer polls). This was a case where Oklahoma was #1 all year then lost their conference championship game. The voters didn't like the fact that Oklahoma lost their own conference and voted USC #1 (all three teams had 1 loss). But, the computer put Oklahoma and LSU one and two based on schedule strenght and quality wins. LSU beat Oklahoma and USC destroyed Michigan. LSU was named BCS champion and USC was named AP champion. The BCS was tweaked to give and even split between the human vote and computer ratings. 

LSU fans were bitter about that one!


----------

